# NBC announces mid-season schedule revamp



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Via a news release, NBC has announced its schedule revamp for mid-season.

*Monday*
8 p.m. "The Voice" regular timeslot starting Feb. 6, but premieres Sunday, Feb. 5 after the Super Bowl
10 p.m. "Smash" (premieres Feb. 6)

*Tuesdays*
8 p.m. "The Biggest Loser" new season premieres Jan. 3
10 p.m. "Fashion Star" two-hour premiere at 9 p.m. March 13, moves to 10 p.m. March 20 with "Parenthood" season finale Feb. 28

*Wednesdays*
8 p.m. "Whitney" moves to this time slot starting Jan. 11
8:30 p.m. "Are You There, Chelsea?" premieres Jan. 11
9 p.m. "Rock Center with Brian Williams" moves to this time slot starting Feb. 8
10 p.m. "Law & Order: SVU"

*Thursdays*
8 p.m. "30 Rock" premieres in this time slot Jan. 12)
8:30 p.m. "Parks and Recreation"
9 p.m. "The Office"
9:30 p.m. "Up All Night" moves to this time slot starting Jan. 12
10 p.m. "The Firm" starting Jan. 12 with a two-hour premiere Sunday, Jan. 8

*Fridays*
8 p.m. "Who Do You Think You Are?" premieres Feb. 3 after "Chuck" series finale Jan. 27
9 p.m. "Grimm"
10 p.m. "Dateline"

*Sundays*
7 p.m. "Dateline" in this time slot starting Jan. 8)
8 p.m. "Harry's Law" moves to this time slot starting March 4
9 p.m. "The Celebrity Apprentice" premieres Feb. 12

Off to a slow start on new shows....:sure:


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Isn't that the third movement for "Harry's Law"? They are going to kill it.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah, as I posted elsewhere:


phrelin said:


> I don't understand this as "Harry's Law" has been one of NBC's better performers (for NBC) at it's Wednesday at 9:00 slot and they're moving "Rock Center with Brian Williams" which on Monday at 10:00 has been viewed by his family and friends so far to that slot.
> 
> Oh well....


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Grimm needs a better time slot (and some better supporting actors...) if they hope to bring up the show's ratings. Wednesday at 9 or 10 would be a better slot for this show.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I wonder if the programmers look at the number of DVRs and think "it doesn't matter what time we move a show to because more and more people are using DVRs and time-shifting"?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

hmmm, no more Community? We'll it's official, once Chuck is done I'm done with NBC.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> hmmm, no more Community? We'll it's official, once Chuck is done I'm done with NBC.


Hmm, I missed that when perusing.

So, it's cancelled, I guess?


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Yep, only Chuck for me right now and I don't see anything that will change that.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Will NBC ever get back into the business of television?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Did they kill off *Prime Suspect* after showing it millions of times in the last few weeks.?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

With all the network tv I watch I am only watching 3 NBC shows...that is pretty bad. 

Chuck, Grimm, and Parenthood...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

TV Line posted that Community will be a half-season series, much like Cougar Town on ABC.

I have just Grimm, Chuck and three comedies on Thursday night. Sad that this network no longer offers much that appeals to me. I grew up on NBC...


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Did they kill off *Prime Suspect* after showing it millions of times in the last few weeks.?


From an article in the NY Times:


> NBC will finish off Thursday by introducing a new drama, "The Firm," based on the John Grisham novel, hoping that it will prove more appealing than "Prime Suspect," which has barely moved the ratings needle at 10 p.m. NBC executives say that the cop drama, which stars Maria Bello, is not canceled.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

According to _The Hollywood Reporter_ regarding "Community":


> But, before fans of the ratings-challenged comedy series could decide to send "save the show" letters to NBC, sources told _The Hollywood Reporter_ the network does not plan to cancel it. _Community_ will return at a date that has yet to be determined, said insiders.


This is also confirmed in THR's Live Feed which also reports:


> NBC picked up six additional scripts for Prime Suspect in October and will continue to air the struggling series (a remake of the British franchise that starred Helen Mirren) through the remainder of the year before making a decision whether to order additional installments.
> 
> Prime Suspect thus far has consistently registered a last-place finish in its Thursday at 10 p.m. slot against CBS' The Mentalist and ABC's Private Practice. NBC's experiment in sampling Prime Suspect on different nights on its schedule has also not proven fruitful enough. To date, the reboot is averaging 4.97 million viewers and a 1.4 rating following the NBC comedies.


I guess that means that nobody at NBC is making "final" decisions.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Community, Chuck and Prime Suspect may be good shows, but they just aren't pulling in the ratings. Look at Chuck, NBC has given it repeated chances over 5 seasons and it can't even manage a 1.0 rating. 

NBC desperately needs a hit, and sticking with the same old formulas isn't going to get the job done. NBC needs an event like in 2004 when ABC launched both Lost and Desperate Housewives - shows that were high concept and looked fresh and new.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

We're really enjoying _Prime Suspect_ so far. I hope it survives on cable. We like the cast additions to _SVU _as well.

Otherwise we record _SNL_, _Harry's_, _Grimm_, _Office_, _30 Rock_ and _Parks & Rec_.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> Sundays - 8 p.m. "Harry's Law" moves to this time slot starting March 4


Just great! Now I get to [watch _two_ lawyer shows back-to-back on Sunday nights.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

Steve said:


> We're really enjoying _Prime Suspect_ so far. I hope it survives on cable. We like the cast additions to _SVU _as well.
> 
> Otherwise we record _SNL_, _Grimm_, _Office_, _30 Rock_ and _Parks & Rec_.


+1 on _Prime Suspect_ hope they keep it.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

CCarncross said:


> With all the network tv I watch I am only watching 3 NBC shows...that is pretty bad.
> 
> Chuck, Grimm, and Parenthood...


My wife and I watch Parenthood and I watch Grimm. And that's the most shows we've watched on NBC in years.

For Parenthood to wrap up its season by 2/28, it can have only two more weeks off (presumably 12/20 and 12/27, assuming only one episode per week, and a total of 22 episodes this season). That would mean the show would have had only three total weeks off since the season premiere on 9/13.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

gilviv said:


> +1 on _Prime Suspect_ hope they keep it.


Am really impressed with the acting, as well as the rapid character development of the entire ensemble, which makes them interesting, even if the plot devices are mediocre at best. (Even the perps are interesting!) Usually you don't see such character maturity until the second or third seasons. Oops! There -- I said it: "maturity." Doesn't go well on network television.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know if you can say for sure "Community" was canceled. The ratings have been going down, but this is NBC. They may bring it back.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

trh said:


> From an article in the NY Times:


Dumb schmucks! Apparently they have no idea what the effects of over-exposure is when they attempt to show _*Prime Suspect*_ practically every night.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> With all the network tv I watch I am only watching 3 NBC shows...that is pretty bad.
> 
> Chuck, Grimm, and Parenthood...


Only one prime time show for me.... Harry's Law

Other than that its SNL and national/local news.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

New shows coming soon.

I'm sorta/kinda interested in The Firm and maybe The Voice. Something to sit on the DVR until after a few reviews come in.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

No surprise. The Office isn't moving.

Kevin


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Dumb schmucks! Apparently they have no idea what the effects of over-exposure is when they attempt to show _*Prime Suspect*_ practically every night.


It may have been the best option (Least Damaging) of many bad options they had to choose from.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

mreposter said:


> New shows coming soon.
> 
> I'm sorta/kinda interested in The Firm and maybe The Voice. Something to sit on the DVR until after a few reviews come in.


Minor correction... I meant I was interested in SMASH, not the Voice. Some of the titles for these tv shows are too generic, they're easily confused. In any event, it'll be interesting to see if NBC can do a more adult twist on Glee and attract an audience.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

A reasonably good review of "The Firm" from sfgate


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

What blackmail is being done to keep Whitney on?

At least it is now being moved against American Idol, to basically hide it from view.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

russ9 said:


> A reasonably good review of "The Firm" from sfgate


The preview video on the NBC website makes the story look a little clunky but the review sounded more hopeful. thanks.


----------

